

Need a popsicle? An experiment in building a UI library for backoffice webapps - csabia
http://www.optionfactory.net/blog/post/popsicle/

======
csabia
Popsicle will be a lightweight library to help build simple and clean
backoffice web applications. We need feedback to understand if our specialized
UI library can be useful to others. Main points: \- modern, evergreen browsers
support only \- HTML5 & CSS3 for everything \- no custom Javascript layout
engine \- no overlapping with other, well established libraries \- easy to
hack

